# Salary Advice (Singapore)



## Security Firewall (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

Hope all of you are doing well.

I am Senior Security Engineer with 7 Years of experience in IT Security - Firewalls, Proxy Operations and in Project handling. Can you advice what Salary should I head towards in Singapore for the same Skill and Experience.

I have a few Industry recognized Security Certifications as well.

Thanks in advance.


Regards,
Security Firewall


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Normal salary for your level should be S$7000-8000/month.
But you being Indian and not yet in Singapore, you will probably be offered only S$5000-6000.
(Yes, it sucks, but it's the reality.)


----------



## Security Firewall (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank You Beppi ! 

Can you also let me know if this Salary is fine to cover living costs in Singapore and will add something to your savings bank monthly ?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course this depends entirely on your lifestyle and spending choices.
The average Singapore household income is S$5400/month, but if you want to stay in a Condo, send your kids to an international school, have a maid or even a car, you'll need more than that.


----------



## Security Firewall (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Beppi ! Your response has really helped me to be prepare.

Much appreciated.


----------

